# Put your latest Flickr photos in your email signature



## sigpad (Feb 4, 2009)

We've created a way to put your latest Flickr photos in your email signature. Check it out at http://sigpad.com/.

We're still developing the product, so we would love to hear your feedback. Let us know what you think. Thanks!


----------

